# 5 Thumbs up for Brit Colt Boots, even for fat legs



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

My Brit Colts arrived today and I'm already in love.

I was worried first of all because the box felt so light, and when I opened it up and saw these sleek elegant (well as elegant as winter type boots ever are) THIN looking boots my heart sank. I thought I would never fit in them for sure.

I went to pull them on, wondering if I was going to need a set of pliers, or some specialist equipment, but I shouldn't of worried, they just slipped straight on :clap:

Having got them on they were so comfortable I left them on while I was doing house work, until my feet got so hot I just had to go and do chores. It's not that cold out, we do have a nice layer of snow, and it's 18*F, and my feet stayed nice and warm. I felt secure walking about, didn't slip or slide, so far as I say :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

I may even give them more when I ride in them,


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I've had mine for a year now and love them. I rode the other day in like -20C and I was still warm. At least my toesies were!

I love them so much! I can even walk in them all day hunting and my feet are fine all day!












This is actually a picture of that day it was super cold and I was training horses  Isn't that little guy a cutie???


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Are those muck boots? I tried to search (to check the price), but all I could find was Brit Colt muck boots.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yup, Brit Colts by Muck Boots:wink:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hm m m. They look neat. Is there any kind of lining or insulation? If not, how do they keep you warm? I dont' think I would be warm in just plain rubber, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

It's kind of like the material they use in wetsuits... hard to explain. Water resistant and light. The foot part, as you can see, is rubber, but there is also a layer of insulation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

so the part around your foot, not just the calf, has neoprene (wetsuit material) inside of the harder, outside layer?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That's it Tiny, it is like a neoprene boot, but the foot part has a hard rubber cover bonded to it, just like a normal rubber boot.

I like in my Muck Boots, I bought the Chore Boots a couple of years ago and I wear them every day, apart from a few short weeks in the summer:lol: 

The Colts are going to be my go to riding boots for sure


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

ok, I can see that. I like that they dont' have any cleats on them. Riding in cleats would be dangerous. I might get me some of those. I usually have to go way down through a lot of mud to find the critters. So, muck type riding boots would be good. HOw much ?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, well mine came in partial trade for a colt, turns out the lady who bought him is a distributor:wink:

I usually see them running between $100 - $120


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ SCORE!!

I may have to look into these. I find my field boots keep my feet happy down to -10 but after that brrrrrr And after the -22 and -27 we've had, I'm in the market for winter boots............


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I LOVE these boots! I got a pair as a replacment when the zipper snapped on my old pair and I absolutley love wearing them on cold/wet days. They are totally water proof to. I was in water almost to the top of them and my feet were perfectly dry.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Not that cold at 18 ? and riding at minus 20? geeze,, al things are relative, I am sitting on couch waiting for it to warm up to 50 before I tack up,, LOL, actually I dont mind I like having the proper gear. I just not a fan of a freezing cold wind.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

I have wind proof layers which helps. after 5 years of Pro ski patrolling, I think I have killed any temperature feeling in most of my body. Last time I was true cold was -39c without windchill, with windchill -47c. it wasn't pleasant.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok gonna have to give them a thumbs down,,, just got mine today. They dont fit. They are smaller than the stated size. They are labeled on box as Mens 11's but are too small. every other shoe in the house I have are 11's.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I was actually looking into buying these!! My horse is in such muck and I am a clutz wearing flats in the paddock (yeah I know...) and ruining my paddock botts (they'll never show themselves in public again ) 

I am definitely going to see if I can try them first somehow.. as I am super duper rough on my stuff.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

BCtazzie said:


> I have wind proof layers which helps. after 5 years of Pro ski patrolling, I think I have killed any temperature feeling in most of my body. Last time I was true cold was -39c without windchill, with windchill -47c. it wasn't pleasant.


 
-51 C windchill sucked in southern Alberta 2 years ago. I think that was the worst winter ever for our area. For our Farenheit friends, that -59.8 F. brr


----------



## bytegoddess (Jan 2, 2012)

*Totally Agree... Brit Colts are the BEST!*

I got mine at a place called Schatzlein's Saddle Shop in Minneapolis about a month ago, and I LOVE them! They were $139, but worth every freakin' penny in the frozen tundra of MN... I have trouble getting traditional English boots to fit my calves, even though they aren't really that big, and I had tried like 6 other pairs of winter riding boots on when I stumbled upon these; I love that you can roll them down to get them on & off, and also when you're getting a little TOO warm. Believe it or not, it's only been down to the teens up here this winter, and I have almost been too warm in these boots with silk liners & med. weight wool socks... they don't have any trouble fitting into either my English or Western stirrups, which is nice, and I don't feel like I'm losing contact in any way; very secure, with good support too. I'm keeping them, that's for sure!


----------



## bytegoddess (Jan 2, 2012)

I wouldn't give up if you think the next size up might fit... these are truly excellent boots (I usually take a 6/6.5 women's boot, but needed a 7 in these - luckily, I bought them in-store, so I didn't have to hassle with returns).


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I think they were a bit small because they do have a bit of padding to them. The padding might interfere with the overall size.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They have a grippy tread on the bottom?


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I LOVE my Muck boots that I have, so I am thinking I may as well buy myself a pair of Brit Colts so that I have something warm that's also safe to ride in.
Do the Brit Colts have the same sizing as your other Muck boots?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

726312 BUSSE Stallstiefel BUCK statt € 54,00 nur noch € 14,95 (Sonderangebote/Restposten, Alles für den Reiter, Schuhe + Stiefel + Chaps) - Reitsport-Exclusiv

I've just ordered a pair of these as muck boots, not to ride in though! Busse is a realtively new make, but fab good quality stuff. Original price was €60ish and now €15!


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

They have a bit of grip but not much. They kind of have a shallow "zig-zag" shape to them if you look from the side.


----------

